# Lakewood Tart Cherry Juice. Anyone used it?



## FatDrew (11/9/18)

Came across this, could be an interesting addition to a sour beer. Has anyone used it, and if so how did it go?

Description:
Lakewood organic tart cherry juice, pure
_The Juice From Over *3*_* LBS of Organic Tart Cherries*_ In Every Bottle_

✓ 100% Pure Tart Cherry Juice
✓ _Not From Concentrate_
✓ Kosher Certified by KOF-K 
✓ NON GMO
✓* Choose GLASS - *Non-Toxic | BPA, BPS & DEHP Free

link to producer site
link to retailer

Cheers


----------



## Vini2ton (23/10/18)

Cherry juice is meant to be good for gout. Beer supposedly is bad for gout. Maybe a balance could be attained. Thinking of using the Bickfords cherry juice for a gout busting brew.


----------



## yankinoz (16/11/18)

Thanks to a sale on Bickford juices, I'm drinking a cherry porter, used 4L of cherry and one of plum in a 21L batch. It's very good, though 3L of cherry alone would probably work fine. The fruit flavour is quite strong.

Most commercial cherry beers I've had were brown ales or darker. Paler exceptions seemed wrong to my tastes. But stouts with heavy roast tend to overwhelm the fruit.


----------

